# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 05/2012



## PCGH_Marco (30. März 2012)

Hallo,

der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 05/2012 ist ab sofort  online. Die  neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 4.4.2012 am  Kiosk.  Einige Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware 2 bis 3  Werktage  früher, also ab Samstag. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games  Hardware 05/2012 in diesen  Thread. Die Redaktion  versucht hier, auf  Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell  zu antworten. Durch die Osterfeiertage kann es allerdings zur Verzögerungen kommen.

Umfragen zum Heft:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...mes-hardware-05-2012-haben-euch-gefallen.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...-der-ausgabe-05-2012-haben-euch-gefallen.html




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grüße
Marco


----------



## chickenwingattack (31. März 2012)

So nachdem ich das Heft nun seit paar Stunden zuhause habe hier meine Anmerkungen.

Eigentlich eine Ausgabe auf gewohntem guten Niveau, wäre da nicht das Special "IT im Umbruch" welches für alte Erinnerungen sorgte. Damit meine ich gute Erinnerungen wie an die Voodoo2 die damals bei mir für deutlich mehr Frames sorgte, oder der guten Athlon Reihe.

Schlechte Erinnerungen sorgte eher die S3 Virge die damals in meinem Aldi PC eingebaut war und der letzte Dreck war. Oder das Foto von dem Elsa 56k Modem, weil ich gerade mit diesem Modell fast 3 Jahre online ging.

Mit Wehmut denke ich an Namen die man heute nicht mehr hört wie Abit, Cyrix, Compaq oder natürlich 3dfx.

In dem Sinn tolles Special, gute Ausgabe.


----------



## h00bi (2. April 2012)

Zuerstmal finde ich das Heft mal wieder gut, nicht spitze aber gut. Die letzten Ausgaben fand ich recht enttäuschend, also weiter so!

Eine Frage habe ich zu dem Lucid Virtu MVP Artikel:
Wenn man eine HD7xxx mit ZeroCore Power im I-Modus benutzt, schaltet die HD7xxx dann im Desktop Betrieb in den ZeroCore Power Modus?


----------



## bail (3. April 2012)

geht nix über 120Fps QL  smoooth


----------



## ile (3. April 2012)

@ Thilo (bzgl Editorial): Ja, solche Rabattaktionen finde ich VIEL sinnvoller als Software-Codes (, welche ich noch nie genutzt habe.  )

@ Daniel M.: Ich lese die Teamseite immer sehr gerne, aber deine permanente Pad&Phone-Werbung hat da mMn nix verloren, das nervt tierisch! Wie so ein billiges Tratschblatt, das an jeder Ecke Werbung machen muss, so kommt das rüber. Ob das in deinem Sinne ist, sei dir selbst überlassen...  

By the way: Sehr interessante Ausgabe...


----------



## Bioforge (3. April 2012)

Schön, dass Prince of Persia mit dabei ist, habe es eben installiert, jetzt werde ich aber nach einem Produktschlüssel gefragt, finde denselbigen aber nirgendwo. 
Kann mir jemand schnell auf die Sprünge helfen wo ich den finde?

Edit: hat sich erledigt, zwischen den S.74/75 war ja der Key, sorry für die unnötige Frage...


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. April 2012)

Erstmal wie immer eine sehr schöne Ausgabe. 
Aber leider fehlt mir bei der GTX680 ein Test wo man sieht ob die schlechtere GPU-Computerleistung auch Auswirkungen auf die Frames in Spielen mit PhysX hat obwohl ihr im Fazit das auch als schmankerl beschreibt. 
Jeder der jetzt aufrüsten will fragt sich ob er dann am Schluss schlechtere Frames bei Spielen wie Arkham City hat wie mit einer 200€ günstigeren GTX580. 
Das gehört mit in die Tests auch wenn es nur wenige betrifft aber sowas sollte man auch testen.


----------



## Klarostorix (3. April 2012)

Ich habe eine Frage: Im Testbericht der GTX 680 in der Skyrim-Testtabelle steht unten drin, "die HD7000er schwächeln - wir testen eine Outdoor-Szene". Wie ist das nun zu interpretieren? Sind die Radeon generell in Außenbereichen schwächer?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. April 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Frage: Im Testbericht der GTX 680 in der Skyrim-Testtabelle steht unten drin, "die HD7000er schwächeln - wir testen eine Outdoor-Szene". Wie ist das nun zu interpretieren? Sind die Radeon generell in Außenbereichen schwächer?



Ja. In Außenarealen hat die Setup-Leistung (Polygondurchsatz) des Grafikchips anscheinend große Priorität. Indoor gibt es weder Fps-Probleme – ohne Supersampling ist's schnell und oft dreistellig – noch ist die Polygonkraft von Relevanz, hier zählt dann die sonstige Rechenleistung. Ich glaube, dass Computerbase noch eine Innenszene bencht, wo die HD 7970 passend dazu sehr gut abschneidet. Wir testen aber bewusst außerhalb, weil hier schnelle Systeme sinnvoll sein können.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Klarostorix (4. April 2012)

Ich bin irgendwie immer noch nicht schlauer geworden bezüglich Graka-Kauf. Ich würde gerne Skyrim damit mit vielen Mods und SGSSA spielen können. Dabei verwirrt es mich, dass die Radeon-Karten zwar in 1600p mehr fps liefern (mehr VRam), dann aber die Geforce-Karten mit SGSSA wieder vorne liegen (z.B die 570er mit nur 1,25GB VRam), wie kann das sein? Und vor allem, was soll ich kaufen


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. April 2012)

Allein für _Skyrim_ würde ich dir zu einer GTX 680 raten – oder, wenn es etwas günstiger sein soll, zu einer GTX 580. Deren 1,5 GiByte genügen für Full-HD mit SGSSAA. Versteh die Werte bitte nicht falsch: Eine Radeon HD 7900/7800 hat gar keine Probleme mit dem Spiel, es sei denn, du machst in 1080p noch 8x SGSSAA an (rund 30 Fps in unserer Testszene). Geforce-Karten stemmen das Spiel weitgehend besser. Warum auch immer.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Klarostorix (4. April 2012)

ne 680er liegt leider leicht über meinem Preislimit  aber ne 580 sollte drin sein (notfalls auch gebraucht). Gibts auch Unterschiede zwischen der 580/1,5GB und der 580/3GB was die fps mit Mods + HD-Texturen (Skyrim HD aus dem Nexus) + SGSSA betrifft? Vielen dank schonmal


----------



## Raeven (4. April 2012)

habe mir gerade die Ausgabe 5/12 vom Kiosk geholt, der Artikel über die 680 GTX war das erste was ich gelesen habe. Schöner Artikel, freue mich schon auf den Mega Test in der nächste Ausgabe. Habe da mal ne andere Frage, Warum spielt die DVD die Videos nicht auf einem normalen DVD Player ab? oder liegt es an meinem Gerät? Auf dem TV wäre es schon besser als am PC ( 40" zu 19")
Der Windows 8 Artikel ist informativ aber es bestätigt mich in meiner Auffassung das ich nicht wechseln werde und Windows 7 behalte. Wie schon Raffael Vötter meinte , Zitat " Der Vorgänger Vista war eine Gurke......".  einfach Klasse 
 Win. 7 ist Top und die Kachelobtik  bei Win. 8 gefällt mir garnicht.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. April 2012)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Aber leider fehlt mir bei der GTX680 ein Test wo man sieht ob die schlechtere GPU-Computerleistung auch Auswirkungen auf die Frames in Spielen mit PhysX hat obwohl ihr im Fazit das auch als schmankerl beschreibt. Jeder der jetzt aufrüsten will fragt sich ob er dann am Schluss schlechtere Frames bei Spielen wie Arkham City hat wie mit einer 200€ günstigeren GTX580. Das gehört mit in die Tests auch wenn es nur wenige betrifft aber sowas sollte man auch testen.


Es ist leider auch immer ein Zeitfrage - und die war mal wieder knapp, zudem gibt's ja idR eine Ausgabe später weitere Benches. Aber um es vorweg zu nehmen: Eine GTX 680 ist (auch) mit PhysX meist schneller als eine GTX 580.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (5. April 2012)

Raeven schrieb:


> ... Habe da mal ne andere Frage, Warum spielt die DVD die Videos nicht auf einem normalen DVD Player ab? oder liegt es an meinem Gerät? Auf dem TV wäre es schon besser als am PC ( 40" zu 19")
> ...


 
Die Videos liegen als WMV oder MP4 auf der DVD, einige Player können das abspielen. Manche TVs mit USB-Anschluss unterstützen häufig auch diese Format. Müsste man die Videos natürlich erstmal auf einen Stick kopieren.

Marco


----------



## Ion (7. April 2012)

Ich habe mal eine Frage zu einer Information im aktuellen Heft

Dort schreibt ihr im Artikel zur GTX 680 das der neue Nvidia Treiber 300.xx auch für GTX 5xx Karten Funktionen wie Adaptive Vsync bereitstellt. Voller Vorfreude bin ich eben zur Nvidia Homepage, musste dann aber feststellen das der neue Treiber *nur* die GTX 680 unterstützt.
War dies also eine Fehlinformation oder kommt noch ein Update seitens Nvidia? Ich nutze derzeit eine GTX 560Ti 448 Cores und möchte natürlich auch in den Genuss von Adaptive Vsync kommen wenn möglich.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. April 2012)

Du musst derzeit die Treiber-Inf modden, damit der 301.10 auch auf einem non-Kepler läuft. Das dürfte mit kommenden Treibern dann nicht mehr der Fall sein.

*EDIT*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2012)

Ich habe da eine Frage zum CPU Kühler Test ab Seite 68.
Wie kann es sein dass der BeQuiet Dark Rock 2 bei 50% Lüfterdrehzahl lauter ist -- 1.1 Sone -- als bei 75% Lüfterdrehzahl -- 0,5 Sone? 


Edit:
Ich sehe schon. Das sind zwei verschiedene Kühler dann ist es klar.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. April 2012)

Tja, hätte nicht jemand fast alle Filehoster vom Netz genommen, würde ich nun einen Inf-gemoddeten Geforce 301.10 WHQL hochladen ... Aber hier gibt's Inf-Mods: http://www.forum-3dcenter.org/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=523560 (habe ich nicht getestet).

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Ion (7. April 2012)

Macht doch viel mehr Spaß selbst herauszufinden wie das mit dem Inf modden funktioniert. 
Ich habs geschafft, neuer Treiber läuft auf meiner 560´er 
Danke @Marc & Raff


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2012)

Ion schrieb:


> Macht doch viel mehr Spaß selbst herauszufinden wie das mit dem Inf modden funktioniert.
> Ich habs geschafft, neuer Treiber läuft auf meiner 560´er
> Danke @Marc & Raff


 
Jetzt bin ich aber auch neugierig was das mit dem neuen Treiber überhaupt bringt.
Wenn du keinen Unterschied merkst ist die Mühe sehr sinnfrei.


----------



## Olstyle (8. April 2012)

Bei der Ausgabe hab ich mich mal wieder richtig über die Vollversion gefreut. Leider ist die deutsche Sprachausgabe aber gelinde gesagt zum . Auch wenn ich bei Installation und Spiel alles auf Englisch setze bleibt der Ton Deutsch. Damit kann ich wohl davon ausgehen dass sich englischer Ton schlicht nicht auf der DVD befindet, oder gibt es doch noch einen Trick?

Zu den Artikeln:
Den Mikroruckler/wie viele FPS braucht man Test fand ich super. Wie wäre es mit einer Nachfolgeausgabe mit Doppelbuffer Vsync vs. Triplebuffer Vsync vs. adaptive Vsync? Natürlich so ausgesucht dass die 60FPS nicht dauerhaft zu halten sind.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. April 2012)

Du meinst, ob die Leute Tearing sehen und den Input-Lag durch TB merken?


----------



## Olstyle (8. April 2012)

Genau. Ich persönlich halte es für wahrscheinlicher dass Tearing auffällt wenn adaptive Vsync gerade wieder abgeschaltet hat als dass die Latenz des dritten Framebuffers auffällt. Eben das gilt es aber zu prüfen. DB Vsync dürfte eh abfallen.


----------



## Seabound (8. April 2012)

Gerade durchgeschmöckert. Hat mich gut unterhalten. Wie immer eigentlich.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. April 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Genau. Ich persönlich halte es für wahrscheinlicher dass Tearing auffällt wenn adaptive Vsync gerade wieder abgeschaltet hat als dass die Latenz des dritten Framebuffers auffällt. Eben das gilt es aber zu prüfen. DB Vsync dürfte eh abfallen.


Ich kann nur für mich sprechen: Aktives Vsync spüre ich sofort wenn ansonsten mehr als 60 Fps anliegen (auf einem 60-Hz-LCD), so zB jedes Mal bei Skyrim wenn es nach einem Patch Vsync wieder reinhaut. Tearing stört mich weit weniger als der üble Lag ... das TB anbelangt, bei Titeln wie BF3 ist das bei aktivem Vsync eh drin, d.h. wenn müsste man Spiele nutzen wo man TB nachträglich forcieren kann. Ob TB oder DB merke ich idR nicht am Lag sondern weil sich mit DB die Fps in anspruchsvollen Szenen halbieren - wo wir bei 30 vs 60 Fps der aktuellen Ausgabe wären. Und wer hier keinen Unterschied sieht (nicht nur beim Input spüren!), der wird bei TB gegen DB auch nichts erkennen - höchstens Tearing.


----------



## Olstyle (8. April 2012)

In erster Linie geht es ja um das so "gefeierte" adaptive Vsync vs. Vsync mit Triplebuffering. 
Dass man DB Vsync merkt ist mir auch klar. Eben dessen Eigenschaften sind aber wohl bei den meisten das Argument dafür dass sie nie auf die Idee kommen würden Vsync an zu machen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. April 2012)

Ich behaupte einfach mal, sehr viele Leute spielen mit Vsync. Erstens weil diverse Spiele es automatisch aktivieren und zweitens weil Tearing als Bildfehler empfunden werden - was sie ja auch sind. Auf den Konsolen läuft fast alle mit Vsync und TB.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (11. April 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Du musst derzeit die Treiber-Inf modden, damit der 301.10 auch auf einem non-Kepler läuft.


 Was übrigens auf Seite 41 im Artikel auch so steht.

Hab's noch nicht selbst ausprobiert, aber inzwischen gibt es einen 301.24 Beta bei Nvidia offiziell für alle Geforces ab GF6:
http://www.nvidia.de/object/winxp-301.24-beta-driver-de.html
http://www.nvidia.de/object/win7-winvista-32bit-301.24-beta-driver-de.html
http://www.nvidia.de/object/win7-winvista-64bit-301.24-beta-driver-de.html


----------



## skyscraper (11. April 2012)

Ausgabe war schön. Nach Raffs' Kolumne sehe ich das mit dem Stromverbrauch nicht mehr so eng. Allerdings, finde ich, wurde vergessen, zu schreiben, dass 65 Watt wesentlich leiser und einfacher zu kühlen sind als 130.

Ansonsten hat es mir gefallen.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (11. April 2012)

Ich persönlich spiele fast immer mit Vsync, denn mir fällt Tearing sehr stark auf.

Eine Ausnahme gibt es aber - nämlich Battlefield 2, da fällt mir überhaupt kein tearing auf.
Die FPS bleiben aber trotzdem immer konstant, da anscheinend das Spiel selbst sich bei 100FPS limitiert. Vielleicht liegts daran?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. April 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Damit kann ich wohl davon ausgehen dass sich englischer Ton schlicht nicht auf der DVD befindet, oder gibt es doch noch einen Trick?



Hab die VV noch nicht ausprobiert, aber einige Spiele orientieren sich an den Windows-Einstellungen.



> Zu den Artikeln:
> Den Mikroruckler/wie viele FPS braucht man Test fand ich super. Wie wäre es mit einer Nachfolgeausgabe mit Doppelbuffer Vsync vs. Triplebuffer Vsync vs. adaptive Vsync? Natürlich so ausgesucht dass die 60FPS nicht dauerhaft zu halten sind.


 
Wenn PCGH da richtig in die Vollen gehen möchte, würde mich auch mal ein Test interessieren, welches Maß denn -Hardwareübergreifen- die "Flüssigkeit" am besten wiedergibt. Avg. FPS? Min. FPS? Min. 5% FPS? Max. Frametimes? Max. 2% Frametimes? ...?
Aber das würde natürlich erfordern, dass eine ganze Reihe von Leuten für eine ganze Reihe unterschiedlicher Systeme (die möglichst so konfiguriert sein müssen, dass überhaupt was ruckeln kann - dafür darf sich die Bildqualität unterscheiden) quantitativ zueinander bewerten, damit man eine Praxis-"Flüssigkeit" hat, die man dann auf Korrelation mit den messbaren Größen prüft.


----------



## Roach13 (14. April 2012)

hab ein problem mit prince of persia was der ausgabe beilag. hab auf einem full hd tv (angeschlossen per hdmi) trotz full hd auflösung ingame schwarze balken aussen rum. graka ist eine hd 5850 und treiber der aktuelle 12.3

jemand auch noch dieses problem und eventuell eine lösung? die balken sind jetzt nicht so schlimm, aber fullscreen ist es halt nicht.


----------



## PCTom (15. April 2012)

das Video zum FPS Vergleich fand ich sehr gut keiner der Tester hat Microruckel oder eine Eingabeverzögerung beim SLI SYS festgestell  im Gegenteil alle waren der Meinung das es damit am besten läuft 

muss wohl an den hohen FPS Zahlen gelegen haben


----------



## PCGH_Marco (18. April 2012)

Roach13 schrieb:


> hab ein problem mit prince of persia was der ausgabe beilag. hab auf einem full hd tv (angeschlossen per hdmi) trotz full hd auflösung ingame schwarze balken aussen rum. graka ist eine hd 5850 und treiber der aktuelle 12.3
> 
> jemand auch noch dieses problem und eventuell eine lösung? die balken sind jetzt nicht so schlimm, aber fullscreen ist es halt nicht.



Ist das Desktop-Bild denn Fullscreen?

Marco


----------



## Roach13 (18. April 2012)

PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Ist das Desktop-Bild denn Fullscreen?
> 
> Marco


 
natürlich 

pop ist auch das erste game was diese probleme hat, alle games laufen mit 1920x1080 auch komplett in fullscreen, nur pop nicht 

ist halt schade wenn man schon einen 55 zöller hat und wegen den balken doch nicht die komplette größe beim zocken hat


----------



## Pyrodactil (22. April 2012)

Das Kapitel "Kühl durch den Sommer" hättet Ihr Euch meines Erachtens sparen können. Sowas gehört in die Kinderstube Computerbild oder so. Wenn User sowas nicht wissen und ihre Rechenknechte zum vollen Staubsaugerbeutel verkommen lassen, dann sollten sie erst garnicht an ihren Kisten schrauben.
Sinnvoller wärs gewesen diverse Filteroptionen wie Lüftergitter, Polyestergewebe und Filtermatten außm PC-shop v.s. Dunstabzugshaube in Sachen Luftdurchlass zu testen.
Unter anderem verstehe ich die immer wieder zitierten Lüfter -und Lüftersteuerungstests nicht. Denn gute Lüfter fangen mit ner Flüssiglagerung und ner PWM-Verkettungsmöglichkeit an. Diese werden alle übern CPU-PWM Anschlüss dynamisch geregelt und im BIOS eingestellt. Ja, sowas gibts auch bei der GPU z.B. mit nem PWM auf Mini-PWM Adapterkabel.
Ich würde es durchaus begrüssen wenn Ihr dieses Thema für die Lesergemeinde mal aufgreift.

Noch nen Themawunsch: Das GPU´s zu erst im System limitieren ist ja bekannt. Aber ab wann limitiert die CPU?
Ihr habt zwar hier schon nen Vergleich, allerdings ohne OC:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,6...oren-Test-Bestenliste-AMD-und-Intel/CPU/Test/
Könntet Ihr daher mal alte OC-CPU´s in Sachen GPU-Bremse im Vergleich zu den aktuellen CPU´s testen?
Wäre doch für alle Leser mal interessant zu PCGH-Wissen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. April 2012)

Rechne den Takt prozentual auf die Leistung um, that's it  Wir haben aber kommende Ausgabe war parat für alte CPUs ...


----------



## Pyrodactil (22. April 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Rechne den Takt prozentual auf die Leistung um, that's it  Wir haben aber kommende Ausgabe war parat für alte CPUs ...


 
Vielen Dank, so können aller Leser erkennen ob ein Umsockeln (z.B. für BF3 & ...) von nöten ist.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. April 2012)

War das jetzt Ironie mit Bezug auf den ersten Teil meines Posts oder Freude über den zweiten Teil?


----------



## Pyrodactil (22. April 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> War das jetzt Ironie mit Bezug auf den ersten Teil meines Posts oder Freude über den zweiten Teil?


 
Nein, Ironie oder Sarkasmus gehören nicht ins schriftliche, da die Bundesland unterschiedliche Betonung fehlt. Es kommt sonst oft zu Missverständnissen.

Ich freue mich wirklich, und habe Vorfreude auf das Thema in der nächsten Ausgabe. Bin echt gespannt wie sich die dicksten übertakteten CPU´s der älteren Sockelgeneration gegen die aktuellsten CPU´s schlagen. Denn die Frage stellen sich bestimmt viele User: Lohnt sich noch ne dicke Grafikkarte bei meinem alten System?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. April 2012)

Mit einem Q6600 @ 3,2 GHz landest du in unserem Ranking bei dem Spielen in etwa auf dem Level des X4 980.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pyrodactil (23. April 2012)

Ja, und das vom Q9550 sehe ich auch. Interessant wirds aber erst mit alten OC-CPU´s wie z.B. QX9650 oder i7 975 XE gegen die standardgetakteten i7 3770K oder i7 3960X zuzueglich AMD´s.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (23. April 2012)

Ein QX9650 ist auch nur ein minimal schnellerer Q9550 und den i7-975 XE kannst du in etwa vom i7-920 ableiten. Ich weiß, am besten alle CPUs testen mit 1337 verschiedenen OC-Stufen, aber das geht (leider) nicht.


----------



## Pyrodactil (23. April 2012)

Nein, alle OC-Stufen müssen echt nicht sein. Die maximale bei Luftkühlung hätte gereicht. Zumindest weiß ich jetzt nach Deiner Angabe das bei mir 20-30 FPS im oberen Bereich zur dicksten CPU fehlen. Im unteren Bereich sind wohl durch meinen alten Quadi (Kernauslastungen Ø80% BF3) Frameeinbrüche drin*?!* Da werd ich wohl umsockeln müssen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (23. April 2012)

Pyrodactil schrieb:


> Das Kapitel "Kühl durch den Sommer" hättet Ihr Euch meines Erachtens sparen können. Sowas gehört in die Kinderstube Computerbild oder so. Wenn User sowas nicht wissen und ihre Rechenknechte zum vollen Staubsaugerbeutel verkommen lassen, dann sollten sie erst garnicht an ihren Kisten schrauben.
> Sinnvoller wärs gewesen diverse Filteroptionen wie Lüftergitter, Polyestergewebe und Filtermatten außm PC-shop v.s. Dunstabzugshaube in Sachen Luftdurchlass zu testen.
> Unter anderem verstehe ich die immer wieder zitierten Lüfter -und Lüftersteuerungstests nicht. Denn gute Lüfter fangen mit ner Flüssiglagerung und ner PWM-Verkettungsmöglichkeit an. Diese werden alle übern CPU-PWM Anschlüss dynamisch geregelt und im BIOS eingestellt. Ja, sowas gibts auch bei der GPU z.B. mit nem PWM auf Mini-PWM Adapterkabel.
> Ich würde es durchaus begrüssen wenn Ihr dieses Thema für die Lesergemeinde mal aufgreift.
> ...


Der Artikel richtet sich nicht in erster Linie an langjährige PC-Schrauber, sondern vor allem an User, die nur selten Änderungen an ihrer PC-Konfiguration vornehmen oder dem Thema PC-Kühlung bisher keine allzu große Aufmerksamkeit gewidmet haben. In der Umfrage mit bisher über 250 Teilnehmern liegt der Artikel ganz gut im Rennen, ist also keineswegs nur für eine Minderheit der Leserschaft interessant.

Dein Vorschlag mit dem Vergleich von Dämmmaterialien hat Potenzial, in der Reihe "PCGH 33" lässt sich so etwas allerdings nicht vernünftig umsetzen. Das müsste ggf. außerhalb dieser Reihe angegangen werden. Falls du Lust hast, kannst du den Vorschlag gerne noch etwas detaillierter im Thread "Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?" ausbreiten.

Was ich allerdings nicht verstehe ist, wie du "alle [gemeint: Lüfter] über'n CPU-PWM-Anschluss dynamisch regeln" willst. Abgesehen davon, ob es sinnvoll ist, sämtliche Gehäuselüfter in Abhängigkeit von der CPU-Temperatur zu regeln, stößt doch allein der Anschluss relativ schnell an seine Belastungsgrenzen, wenn mehrere Lüfter daran betrieben werden - zumal dann keine vernünftige PWM-Regelung mehr möglich ist, wenn via Adapter X Lüfter dranhängen, aber nur eine Drehzahl durchgeschleift wird.


----------



## Pyrodactil (23. April 2012)

_Der Artikel richtet sich nicht in erster Linie an langjährige PC-Schrauber, sondern vor allem an User, die nur selten Änderungen an ihrer PC-Konfiguration vornehmen oder dem Thema PC-Kühlung bisher keine allzu große Aufmerksamkeit gewidmet haben. In der __Umfrage mit bisher über 250 Teilnehmern__ liegt der Artikel ganz gut im Rennen, ist also keineswegs nur für eine Minderheit der Leserschaft interessant._

Hast ja recht, Ihr müsst ja auch an die Next Generation denken. Den Tip mit dem "Überdruckkonzept" fand ich gut, wird auch oft bei Schaltschränken angewendet.

_Dein Vorschlag mit dem Vergleich von Dämmmaterialien hat Potenzial, in der Reihe "PCGH 33" lässt sich so etwas allerdings nicht vernünftig umsetzen. Das müsste ggf. außerhalb dieser Reihe angegangen werden. Falls du Lust hast, kannst du den Vorschlag gerne noch etwas detaillierter im Thread_ _"Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?"__ ausbreiten._

Äh, ich meinte eigentlich Filteroptionen v.s. Luftdurchlass und kein Dämmmaterial.


_Was ich allerdings nicht verstehe ist, wie du "alle [gemeint: Lüfter] über'n CPU-PWM-Anschluss dynamisch regeln" willst. Abgesehen davon, ob es sinnvoll ist, sämtliche Gehäuselüfter in Abhängigkeit von der CPU-Temperatur zu regeln, stößt doch allein der Anschluss relativ schnell an seine Belastungsgrenzen, wenn mehrere Lüfter daran betrieben werden - zumal dann keine vernünftige PWM-Regelung mehr möglich ist, wenn via Adapter X Lüfter dranhängen, aber nur eine Drehzahl durchgeschleift wird._ 

Meine Erfahrungen mit der *P*uls*w*eiten*m*odulation sehen aber anders aus.
Es können laut Hersteller maximal fünf Ventilatoren verkettet werden. Aber selbst mit sieben funktioniert es noch tadelos stufenlos von 350 - 1350U/min. 
Ich finds optimal wenn der CPU & alle Ein -und Auslasslüfter synchron tanzen. Und ob Silent oder Turbine lässt sich schön im BIOS einstellen. Wenn der CPU-Lüfter & somit der Kühler gleichzeitig vom Frontlüfter kalte Luft bekommt, dann dreht er und alle auch nicht zu hoch.
Ne Panellüftersteuerung mit dickem Display, X Sensorkabeln & Co hatte ich mal früher, aber nie wieder.
Schaut oder testet doch mal die PWM´s von Arctic (ohne Adapter) oder BeQuiet, dann wisst Ihr hoffentlich was ich meine.
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Luefter/PWM-Luefter/Arctic-F12-PWM-Luefter-120mm::13787.html


----------



## Birdy84 (24. April 2012)

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle den inhaltlich sehr dünnen Artikel "PC-Domäne Simulation" kritisieren. Zusammenfassend wird dort auf den Seiten erklärt, dass Simulationen am PC besser sind, weil ein PC mehr Rechenleistung hat und bessere Eingabegeräte besitzt - das war es. Warum Gran Turismo 5 und Forza 4 trotzdem gute Simulationen für die Konsole sind oder warum der Cell nicht gut für Physikberechnung taugt findet leider keine Erwähnung.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (24. April 2012)

@Pyrodactil: Ok, du hast dann aber wohl nur baugleiche Lüfter am PWM-Anschluss, was bei vielen Nutzern nicht möglich ist (bzw. das Umrüsten würde mindestens so viel kosten wie eine gute Lüftersteuerung). Bei verschiedenen Ventilatoren ist das etwas komplizierter. Außerdem benötigt man bei deiner Lösung zwangsläufig ein Mainboard mit guter Regelungsfunktion, was auch nicht immer gegeben ist. Einen Lüfterausfall wirst du womöglich auch erst später als bei Verwendung einer Lüftersteuerung registrieren, sofern nicht zufällig vom betroffenen Exemplar das Signal durchgeschleift wird. Angenommen du führst reine GPU-Berechnungen durch, ist auch die Regelung in Abhängigkeit von der CPU-Temperatur kritisch zu sehen - High-End-Grafikkarten können schließlich das Vielfache der Abwärme einer CPU im Gehäuse freisetzen.

Soll heißen: Wenn es für dich funktioniert - super!  Für eine allgemeine Empfehlung wäre mir das aber zu heikel.


----------



## PCGH_Spieleonkel (24. April 2012)

Hallo Birdy84!

Vielen Dank für Dein Feedback, da will ich als Autor des Artikels mal zur Kritik Stellung nehmen. Ich wollte mit dem Artikel einerseits eine Überblick geben, welche Simulationen es für den PC gibt und welche populär sind. Zum anderen wollte ich zeigen, dass der PC in puncto Simulationen zumindest den Vorteil hat, genug Rechenleistung für eine reale Simulation bereitzustellen und dass die Auswahl an hochwertigen Eingabegeräten (Joystick/Lenkrad) für den PC deutlich größer ist. Natürlich sind Gran Turismo 5 und Forza 4 sehr gute Rennsimulationen für die Konsolen. Das schließt natürlich auch mit ein, dass die Konsolen-Hardware durchaus die Rechenleistung besitzt Physik realistischen zu simulieren. Allerdings hat der PC bei vielen Bereichen der Simulationen die Nase vorn und dazu gehören vor allem Flugsimulationen, Strategiespiele sowie Städte- und Wirtschaftssimulationen. Die beiden zuletzt genannten Sparten ließen sich dazu auch mit den typischen Konsolen-Eingabegeräten nur schwer steuern.

MFG
Frank Stöwer (PCGH_Spieleonkel)


----------



## Pyrodactil (24. April 2012)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> @Pyrodactil: Ok, du hast dann aber wohl nur baugleiche Lüfter am PWM-Anschluss, was bei vielen Nutzern nicht möglich ist (bzw. das Umrüsten würde mindestens so viel kosten wie eine gute Lüftersteuerung). Bei verschiedenen Ventilatoren ist das etwas komplizierter. Außerdem benötigt man bei deiner Lösung zwangsläufig ein Mainboard mit guter Regelungsfunktion, was auch nicht immer gegeben ist. Einen Lüfterausfall wirst du womöglich auch erst später als bei Verwendung einer Lüftersteuerung registrieren, sofern nicht zufällig vom betroffenen Exemplar das Signal durchgeschleift wird. Angenommen du führst reine GPU-Berechnungen durch, ist auch die Regelung in Abhängigkeit von der CPU-Temperatur kritisch zu sehen - High-End-Grafikkarten können schließlich das Vielfache der Abwärme einer CPU im Gehäuse freisetzen.
> 
> Soll heißen: Wenn es für dich funktioniert - super!  Für eine allgemeine Empfehlung wäre mir das aber zu heikel.


 
Hallo Stephan, ich habe 4 baugleiche Arctic F12 PWM Lüfter 120mm verteilt, 1x Arctic F12 Pro PWM Lüfter 120mm (der schaufelt spürbar mehr) im Heck, 1x Arctic PWM AF12025 120er in der Front & 1x Zaward Golf II Fan 140mm PWM ZG2-140B - black in der Seitenwand für die GPU verschraubt. Letzteren hatte ich mal von meiner alten umgemoddeten Dualfan PCB mit zwei Mini-PWM Anschlüssen angesteuert. Jetzt nach nem Kartenwechsel aber nicht mehr. Meine Herdplatte GPU inkl. overvolting wird im Heaven-Benchmark max. 73°C warm, obwohl die CPU nix zu tun hat und alle Lüfter mit 350 U/min trudeln. Meines Erachtens ist eine optimierte Luftzirkulation durchs gesamte Gehäuse wichtig um alle Temps im Zaum zu halten. Ich hatte mir mal für meine alte Cooler Master Cosmoss Kiste zwei Lüfterboxen lasern & kanten lassen, um direkter auf die Bauteile zu pusten, 3D-CAD sei dank.
Bei mir läufts mittlerweile 5 Jahre ohne Lüfterausfall. Bis jetzt habe ich vom 775er bis 1366er Board mit 2 PWM-Anschlüssen vom Kumpel (vier insgesamt) mit PWM´s bestückt, der Regelbereich war bei allen Boards perfekt. Viele denken, so viele Lüfter können ja nur laut sein. Ich habe aber schon viele von diesem Prinzip überzeugen können das es nicht so ist.

Um Deine zweifel zu mindern wärs doch nen netter Test in der nächsten Ausgabe: Lüftersteuerung V.S. PWM. 
Equipment habt ihr denke ich genug um schnell ne Testkiste zu bestücken. P.S. ein PWM-Lüfter kostet 3,50€.
Gruß ans PCGH Team.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkestMicha (1. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe mich über Prince of Persia gefreut, leider funktioniert die Installation nicht, weil nach einer "data6.cab" verlangt wird, welche sich nicht auf dem Datenträger befindet. Habe jetzt eine zweite Ausgabe bekommen, bei der aber das selbe Problem auftritt.
Habe es auf 2 Rechnern versucht, beide Win 7. 
Kann mir jemand helfen? Was mache ich falsch?

Danke und Grüße

Micha


----------



## Olstyle (1. Mai 2012)

Du musst die DVD wenden.


----------



## DarkestMicha (2. Mai 2012)

Hallo Olstyle,

vielen Dank für den Hinweis.


----------



## M4xw0lf (2. Mai 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Du musst die DVD wenden.


 
Haha, der Klassiker 
Da fällt mir gleich eine ausgezeichnete Anwendung dieser neuen Erfindung ( Zeitschriften bald mit eingebauten Sound-Effekten? Forscher entwickeln Lautsprecher auf Papier ) ein... Sobald man die DVD-Verpackung anfasst, ertönt eine Stimme wie Donnerhall: "DIESE DVD KANN MAN UMDREHEN! DU HORST!"


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (4. Mai 2012)

Manchmal hab ich das Gefühl, unsere DVDs werden _irgendwo_ auch ohne das begleitende Heft angeboten …
Im DVD-Inhalt auf der PoP-Seite steht in dem nicht allzu umfangreichen Text sogar drin, dass man die DVD wenden soll.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (7. Mai 2012)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels in Fürth!

Ich hätte eine kleine Sache, die mir hin und wieder wortwörtlich auf's Auge drückt: Sobald ihr Diagramme oder Grafiken in verschiedenen Grautönen versucht in der Print darzustellen, habe ich enorme Probleme, die dort dargestellten Werte der nebenstehenden Legende zuzuordnen. Vielleicht bin ich ja ein Sonderfall und müsste schleunigst zum Augenarzt, aber leider bekommen es die Drucker im Presswerk nicht vernünftig hin, die Grautöne weit genug voneinander abzusetzen.

In den Ausgaben 03/2012 und 04/2012 habe ich auf manchen Seiten das Phänomen, dass in Bereichen mit schwarzer Farbe ein mittelschweres "Geschmiere" zu sehen ist. Es scheint so, als habe man den gedruckten Seiten nicht genügend Zeit zum aufsaugen der Farbe gegönnt und dann Seite an Seite gedrückt. In der 05/2012er habe ich es bisher nicht feststellen können. Bin aber - Asche auf mein Haupt - noch nicht gaaanz durch 

Haltet die Ohren steif!

Grüße aus dem Ruhrpott
Wannseesprinter


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (7. Mai 2012)

Bitte mal genaue Seitenangaben, welche Diagramme deiner Meinung nach betroffen sind. Ich könnte die so jetzt nicht zuordnen.

Thx!


----------



## Wannseesprinter (8. Mai 2012)

Hallo Carsten,

auf Seite 52 in der 05/2012 unten links ist ein Tortendiagramm. Diese Torte besteht aus rot, grün, blau und sechs unterschiedlichen Grautönen. Letzteres ist etwas heikel. Es hebt sich zwar im Diagramm halbwegs ab, in der Legende verzweifeln aber meine Augen samt Gehirn 

Gruß
Wannseesprinter


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. Mai 2012)

Um ehrlich zu sein, war das "Gräuel" Absicht, um den relevanten Preisbereich hervorzuheben (farblich).

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Wannseesprinter (8. Mai 2012)

Nun, man darf mich auch Erbsenzähler nennen. Nein, im Ernst: Mich hat das nur etwas angestrengt. Wenn ich die PCGH lese, bin ich normalerweise kernentspannt und völlig eins mit dem Papier 

Grüße ausm Pott
Wannseesprinter


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. Mai 2012)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Nun, man darf mich auch Erbsenzähler nennen. Nein, im Ernst: Mich hat das nur etwas angestrengt. Wenn ich die PCGH lese, bin ich normalerweise kernentspannt und völlig eins mit dem Papier
> 
> Grüße ausm Pott
> Wannseesprinter


 
Hmm... du liest aufm Klo?


----------



## skyscraper (8. Mai 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm... du liest aufm Klo?



Eher aus dem Klo. 

Kleiner Witz, weißt du ja.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (9. Mai 2012)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Nun, man darf mich auch Erbsenzähler nennen. Nein, im Ernst: Mich hat das nur etwas angestrengt. Wenn ich die PCGH lese, bin ich normalerweise kernentspannt und völlig eins mit dem Papier
> 
> Grüße ausm Pott
> Wannseesprinter


 
Mit meiner Ausgabe hier kann ich das zwar nur bedingt nachvollziehen, aber wir haben die generelle Problematik zur Kenntnis genommen 
Als kleiner Anhaltspunkt, falls es wieder mal schwierig werden sollte: Das Layout trägt die Legende im Uhrzeigersinn, beginnend bei 12 Uhr ab.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (10. Mai 2012)

Moin Carsten,

danke für den Tipp! Für die nächste "Augen-/Hirnakrobatik" könnte das hilfreich sein.



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Hmm... du liest aufm Klo?


 
Denk' dir deinen Teil. Man ist nur in gewissen Lagen entspannt 

Nebenbei - ich weiß nicht, ob ich mich jetzt äußerst beliebt damit mache - ist zwischen Seite 72-76 der 05/2012er Print nicht eine Druckluftdose, sondern eher ein hervorragendes Lecköl zum Sprühen zu sehen, welches in jedem Haushalt mindestens ein Mal vorhanden sein sollte. Nichts für ungut, ich bin so 

Grüße ausm Ruhrpott
Wannseesprinter


----------



## Gassar (10. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen...

Diese Ausgabe kam genau zum richtigen Zeitpunkt. Seit Wochen bastel ich an meinem neuen System und vergleiche die Teile. Es sollte ein Ivy System werden. Und nun? In dieser Ausgabe wurde nahezu alles getestet, was ich für mein neues Spielzeug in Betracht gezogen habe. Gehäuse,Prozessor, GraKa. Ganz grosses Kino! Danke und grüsse an die Redaktion


----------

